# Root Status.



## wasupwithuman (Sep 3, 2011)

There is a odin package that has root injected into it. Yes su shows up.... but you will have an extreme amount of force closes. I would recommend staying away from it, until these issues are fixed.  I need to find a system dump now.


----------



## wasupwithuman (Sep 3, 2011)

seems like a factory reset will fix these force closes. Make sure you thank Mr. Robinson from another site.


----------



## wasupwithuman (Sep 3, 2011)

Microphone is dead. dont root till we get this fixed.


----------

